# Swollen Ankle



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm no expert by any means but that really sound like a problem with your boot to me, but i could be wrong. what's your set up?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

did you actually turn it or bail hard? how did it happen or was it the end result of a day on the mountain?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

It was just the end result, no serious crashes.
My set up...DC boots (women's size 8, boa lacing system) and my bindings are set at +15/-15. I just changed the angles on the bindings since I read on here that it was better for switch so, the angles aren't causing the problem. 
What about the boots could be causing this?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

It's hard to tell with the location of where the swollen area is, you say the ankle, yet it's above the bone area and half way up your calf? It sounds like it's swollen/bruised where the top of the boot ends and your skin is out of the boot. Is it possible you had the boot too loose on the top and it chucked around in there? You get the same sorta pain with ice hockey skates, or ice skates in general if you don't tighten the top of the boot enough so it doesn't chuck around. Maybe not that drastic (swollen) but you get really sore.

As painful as it is, if you can't remember, put your foot back in the boot and check if the bruise is right where the boot ends on the top, if so then I bet you didn't tighten the top up enough and your leg chucked around in there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Alicia said:


> It was just the end result, no serious crashes.
> My set up...DC boots (women's size 8, boa lacing system) and my bindings are set at +15/-15. I just changed the angles on the bindings since I read on here that it was better for switch so, the angles aren't causing the problem.
> What about the boots could be causing this?


i was just thinking thats the boots could just be puting a lot of pressure on your leg/shin. with the boa i imagine you can really crank it down and have it tight, but again this is just guess work on my part.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

dont say it cant be the binding angles.... duck usually causes some knee pain people say..but depending how you naturally stand can affect the ankle.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you should see a doctor if it's happening every time you board, must make it pretty miserable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Vlaze: 
The swollen area is around the ankle (and according to my friend it's discolored too...I didn't even notice that haha). My leg didn't swell but it feels like a huge bruise. The bruise isn't where the top of my boot ends. It's not even very close to the top (I'm short).

CrazyWhiteBoy: 
Yea, I can really get it tight with the boa lacing. That's why I got them - I could never pull the laces tight enough when I had my old boots. I guess it's possible that I'm making it too tight, I'll try loosing them next time. 

NYCboarder: 
I didn't think it was my bindings because I had this problem before I changed to a duck stance. Before it was at +15/0 and I still had the ankle problem. 

Anyway, my ankle is just a little swollen still and I can almost walk normally again. I can bend it up and down, but not left and right. It's pretty stiff. Any good stretches you guys know of?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

It's probably not a great idea to stretch it if it is sore... best to let it rest. I would ice it, and go see a doctor as soon as you can, recurring injuries are never good! 
Good luck!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

yes def go see a doctor don't take advice off the internet about your health.. there are many factors in play and every persons body responds differently to injury.... but always a good thing to remember is 
RICE=
Rest
Ice
Compression
Evleate ( above level of heart)


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

check out Phrakis - A snowboard boot support
it will help relieve stress on your ankle while riding the lift.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder if getting your boots heat molded again would help? RICE is a good idea, but I would also really strongly recommend going to see someone in sports medicine. They might be able to recommend some kind of orthotic, and definitely stretches and whatnot. I suffered from some really bad muscle strain last year (it had _everything_ to do with the boots, btw) and my chiro was able to do some really great things for me using ART, "laser" therapy (don't quote me on that) and gave me some great stretches to do. 

I totally feel you on the second day of riding -- how could you resist?? You're a trooper, that's for sure!


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Having Broken Ankles 3 Different Times Over Many Years Of Full Time Riding I Suggest That You Stiffen Up Your Boots Perhaps. Obviously As Someone Mentioned Above, Get Moldable Liners First. Then Some Old Ski Boots Have Thin Hard Plastic Tongues In Them. Cut These Out, And Put Them Under Your Laces On Your Snowboard Boots. This Will Help With Ankle Injuries And Stiffen The Lateral Flex Of The Boot. A Lot Of Riders Here In Whistler Use This System. After All The Packing Out On A Boot Makes It Go Soft Pretty Fast. Even Using This System I Go Through 2 Sometimes 3 Pairs Of Boots In A Year. Oh, Good Luck Wit Dat Yo. Peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah moldable liners would be a good call.


----------

